# Please Help!! IPDM or BCM



## callcybercop (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello All, I have a 2007 Nissan Altima 2.5S 4 cyl. Since 5-6 months, I have had delayed cabin fan start. Takes about 15-30 minutes for the fan to start. Cooling and heating themselves are fine. Just the fan with a delayed start. No other problems. So, scheduled an appointment with PepBoys and they diagnosed for about 3 hours and said the relay needs to be replaced, but they'd have to order the part from outside. Fine. Take the car back and they don't charge me anything. While driving back, the cabin fan starts working. Voila!!! I'm all joyous thinking the problem is solved and PepBoys was my savior. Went home, parked the car and at about 11PM, neighbor knocks my door saying my car engine is still on, puzzled, I came down to check. Seems to me the radiator fan is running, and car wouldn't start now. Call road side assistance and they jumped the car. Leave it on for about an hour and turn off the engine. Next morning, battery drained completely, again. Called road side assistance again, jumped the car and took it straight to PepBoys, again. They did the diagnosis, then after 3 hours tell me they can't figure it out and I have to take it to Nissan. Dropped off the car at Nissan and explain the radiator problem. They say my IPDM needs to be replaced but gave me a workaround meanwhile - Remove the green fuse plugin after I turn off the engine. Need to plug it back before I start the engine. Fine. Launched a complaint with PepBoys, now, they say my BCM is bad. WTF? They couldn't have told this before? Now I'm confused if my BCM is bad or my IPDM. My gut says go with Nissan. Now I have the TPMS Warning sign and Service Engine Soon lights on all the time (solid, not blinking).So, please advice on what I need to do. Already spent $200 on diagnosis and jump starts. Nissan quoted around $450 for IPDM (Parts and Labor). Other Nissan dealer quoted $850 for BCM Part and labor. Seriously?

Thanks guys, any feedback is highly appreciated!
- Callcybercop.


----------



## Horkyjosh989 (Mar 10, 2015)

Lol okay. Your IPDM comtrols the fan circuit. There is a simple IPDM self check you can do in less than 3 minutes. The BCM doesn't control any aspect of that. If you would like to lean the IPDM self check let me know. You can do it on any newer Nissan. The IPDM most likely shorted out a driver in the circuit. Hope that helps


----------

